# Simple Sulawesi SetUp



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Video: Simple Sulawesi Aquarium

It's a 10 gallon aquarium, I've created it to keep my sulawesi shrimps while I'm redoing and cycling again my 20 gallons Sulawesi aquarium. This 20 gallon has been suffering from stringy algae and lots of inaccessible dirt on the gravel.

I have grown a nice algae carpet in this new 10g tank, but orange rabbit snails have eaten everything up in a couple of days.

I have a berried sulawesi cardinal shrimps there. You can see it on a video, it's a big and dark shrimps. It' sits under a rock.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the video, very nice sulawesi's!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Igor, how did you transplant them....did you just net them and then float them on top for a while till they acclimatized? What are you feeding them?

I need to move mine to a bigger tank too, but am hesitating because I don't want to kill them from the stress of being netted and moved, as I have heard that people have lost existing shrimps by moving them to another tank.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm curious how you moved them too. I need to move mine to a bigger tank but haven't decided which tank to use yet.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Thanks for the video, very nice sulawesi's!!


Thank you! And it's easier to look at them now


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Igor, how did you transplant them....did you just net them and then float them on top for a while till they acclimatized? What are you feeding them?
> 
> I need to move mine to a bigger tank too, but am hesitating because I don't want to kill them from the stress of being netted and moved, as I have heard that people have lost existing shrimps by moving them to another tank.


I put 70% of old tank water into this new tank. Thus, I net shrimps one by one and put in a new tank without acclimatization. Temperature was also the same.
It was hard ti catch sulawesi shrimps, because they are usually hiding and coming out preferably at night.

I have grown some algae in a new tank, its their food.

Moving shrimps/fish is always stressful, however once your water is very similar, it should not be a problem.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I'm curious how you moved them too. I need to move mine to a bigger tank but haven't decided which tank to use yet.


Catching shrimps is the easiest part 
Preparing a new tank, use majority of water from an old tank and they should be safe.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looking good man, who is your source for the suls? This makes me want to start up a 6th tank... man the gf is gonna kill me =p


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful igor. Heard you can also keep them in bare bottom tanks but you'll have to up the ph with rocks and shells.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Apparently you can raise the Ph with tons of aeration too.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

another indo products - nice!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

pregnant yellow nose


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> looking good man, who is your source for the suls? This makes me want to start up a 6th tank... man the gf is gonna kill me =p


I got them from BA several last times


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Beautiful igor. Heard you can also keep them in bare bottom tanks but you'll have to up the ph with rocks and shells.


Yes, I read about that. That guy used aragonite rocks.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Apparently you can raise the Ph with tons of aeration too.


I read about that too, but you know. 
My pH is 8.0 and sometimes it's 8.2, but it has never been higher


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> pregnant yellow nose


It was cool.
A 'father' was a cardinal, but her eggs are gone 

I'm looking for sulawesi yellow nose males now!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*I got a cardinal baby!*

*Yes! I saw a baby today.*

I had one pregnant cardinal and based on my calculations she should have given birth last weekend.
I saw a *cardinal shrimplet* today and it's several days old.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> *Yes! I saw a baby today.*
> 
> I had one pregnant cardinal and based on my calculations she should have given birth last weekend.
> I saw a *cardinal shrimplet* today and it's several days old.


How are your Cardinal shrimplets doing? How long are the females berried for?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> How are your Cardinal shrimplets doing? How long are the females berried for?


I saw only one time after that. I'm not sure that it's alive and I don't know what area of the tank it lives. 
It's very small now, hard to find.

Its mother has held eggs for 18-19 days.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pregnant cardinal*

Cool! I've seen that my female cardinal is pregnant again.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Video. Sulawesi Cardinal baby shrimp*

Video: Sulawesi Cardinal baby shrimp

Saw today my cardinal baby-shrimp. I hope I have more than one, but it's one alive for sure


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Video. Pregnant sulawesi yellow nose shrimp*

Recently I get some sulawesi shrimps again. Two of them were pregnant yellow nose females.

One of them is still alive and still pregnant 

Look at the video here


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

That's great! Hopefully you will have lots of baby shrimp.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Love the set up show in the video - specially the driftwood - awesome.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> That's great! Hopefully you will have lots of baby shrimp.


Thank you!
If they will be born and all survive for at least a week, it will be the best day of my sulawesi shrimp keeping adventure


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

novice said:


> Love the set up show in the video - specially the driftwood - awesome.


That was old one. I'm planing to restore it soon.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Second cardinal baby*

Just found the second cardinal baby. So, I have at least two!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Things were not very good in that tank.
I had two berried shrimps that got pregnant in that tank and after some time they died with all those eggs.
There were cardinal and yellow nose.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sulawesi Snail tank*

I turned this aquarium into a sulawesi snail tank for now. All shrimps have been moved into 20g aquairum. It's renewed and it's supposed to be a better shrimp home now 
I will post some pictures soon.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

cant wait to see the new setup!  love all your tanks


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor what happen to your crs sss who got berried a long time ago? I never heard of them


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Video: Sulawesi shrimps in the box*



Video: Sulawesi shrimps moving, cardinal and yellow nose shrimp


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> igor what happen to your crs sss who got berried a long time ago? I never heard of them


I have some babies from her, they are almost adults now.
Her next bunch of babies is probably all dead. I can't see them now.
She is berried again


----------



## stupidspoons (Oct 18, 2010)

What are you using to slow down the water current in that tank?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I have some babies from her, they are almost adults now.
> Her next bunch of babies is probably all dead. I can't see them now.
> She is berried again


like how many did survive?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

stupidspoons said:


> What are you using to slow down the water current in that tank?


I put a cup from a small food container under a filter. It directs current along surface. It's good enough.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> like how many did survive?


Last time I calculated cardinal shrimps, I had 7


----------



## Lexingtonmax (Jan 26, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I read about that too, but you know.
> My pH is 8.0 and sometimes it's 8.2, but it has never been higher


when I first set up my tank I put a concert statue in as decoration, a few weeks later I had my PH tasted and it was at 9PH, when i removed it it went down to 7.2 PH. I don't keep shrimp (I'm thinking about it) so i didn't want such a high PH, just something to think about.


----------

